# looking to get my car resprayed



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

i have a Civic Type R but as a lot of you will know that Honda's are great cars but the paint is rubbish so i think a total re-spray might be the order of the day so can anyone recommend me a good body shop/paint shop where i can get this done,obviously i could go and look at the yellow pages but you cant beat a personal recommendation.

ps im in Cumbernauld so anywhere within 30 odd miles of there.

cheers.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you sure you need to go the full re spray route? why not take it to a pro detailer and have them take a look at it and see if they could do anything for you? there's a list of them on here have a look and see if there is any near your area. If it's not been badly damaged i'm sure it could be easy sorted and cost you less and probably end up looking better than a re spray would anyway?


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

Leo19 said:


> Are you sure you need to go the full re spray route? why not take it to a pro detailer and have them take a look at it and see if they could do anything for you? there's a list of them on here have a look and see if there is any near your area. If it's not been badly damaged i'm sure it could be easy sorted and cost you less and probably end up looking better than a re spray would anyway?


stone chips galore all over the whole car(i have touched them up but they never look the same) and laquer has come off the bonet in a few places because of the stone chips so i was thinking a respray with much better quality paint would be cheaper in the long run


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Miracle Detail, he now has a bodyshop i can imagine it will cost a fortune but his results are amazing!!!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

2006daryla said:


> Miracle Detail, he now has a bodyshop i can imagine it will cost a fortune but his results are amazing!!!


The finish of an amazing painter should come from the gun not the polisher and his prices I would guess will be through the roof.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

2006daryla said:


> Miracle Detail, he now has a bodyshop i can imagine it will cost a fortune but his results are amazing!!!


not exactly within 30 miles of cumbernauld though is it??

OP, have a look at protek in bathgate, a few guys on here have had work done there and ive never heard a bad word said about them. "Gally" on here works as an insurance assessor for them too, so he could provide you with some information should you need it i would imagine.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

orangeross said:


> i have a Civic Type R but as a lot of you will know that Honda's are great cars but the paint is rubbish so i think a total re-spray might be the order of the day so can anyone recommend me a good body shop/paint shop where i can get this done,obviously i could go and look at the yellow pages but you cant beat a personal recommendation.
> 
> ps im in Cumbernauld so anywhere within 30 odd miles of there.
> 
> cheers.


I have a Type R too... isnt a FN2 by any chance?

Theres a place in Kirkintilloch called McLarens - they do accident repairs etc. However, the painter in there is top notch, a guy called Mick. I'd recommend a visit into them.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I can highly recommend Rob of Harkness Bodywork, he always turns out top notch work. 

5 Peel Park Place
East Kilbride, East Kilbride, Glasgow
01355 276507

Richard


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

S2TTB said:


> I have a Type R too... isnt a FN2 by any chance?
> 
> Theres a place in Kirkintilloch called McLarens - they do accident repairs etc. However, the painter in there is top notch, a guy called Mick. I'd recommend a visit into them.


it is a FN2 GT,as i said its a brilliant car and i love it but the paint is terrible.


----------



## S2TTB (May 30, 2011)

I feel you're pain. My ones only got 16k on the clock and the front end is a shambles. Really gets up my nose as its looked after, not drove up anyones **** etc. Christ knows what state it would be in if it got battereed by a gritter (managed to avoid them so far)


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sure finishing touches used to be out by your way, dunno if there still about though, Kenny laird in cambuslang also had a good name doing paint work sure he is still in operation, he done my m8's 106 years back and the paint was flawless.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Willie Muldoon
Abercorn Coachworks, 
Abercorn Street, 
Paisley 0141 842 1700


There are a few on here have used him.


----------

